# Hamilton Rr Special Electric



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is mt Hamilton RR Special Electric.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Very nice it is too.

I managed to pick up one of these myself from Silverhawk some time ago, and wear it often. RR faces are nice and easy to read in most lighting conditions.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here are all three types.

Hamilton Railroad Special 50 --- all stainless steel.

Hamilton Railroad Special 51 --- all stainless steel but with 10K gold bezel.

Hamilton Railroad Special 52 --- all 10K Gold Filled.

I love the RR watches...and I have a few more than three :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> Very nice it is too.
> 
> I managed to pick up one of these myself from Silverhawk some time ago, and wear it often. RR faces are nice and easy to read in most lighting conditions.


I wish I`d bought one off him when he listed a few sometime back


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't you love those second hands


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Never cared much for those railroad watches myself.  :rofl2:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice watch, River Rat. Very nice photo, as well. For a sharp looking watch, it is hard to beat these railroad models.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Never cared much for those railroad watches myself.  :rofl2:


Looks like you got one to many.Nice collection


----------

